
Safe and Secure Software – An Invitation to Ada 2012 - pjmlp
http://www.adacore.com/knowledge/technical-papers/safe-and-secure-software-an-invitation-to-ada-2012/
======
nickpsecurity
Use in secure DNS:
[http://ironsides.martincarlisle.com](http://ironsides.martincarlisle.com)

Medium assurance demonstrator
[http://www.adacore.com/sparkpro/tokeneer](http://www.adacore.com/sparkpro/tokeneer)

Use in separation kernel: [http://muen.codelabs.ch](http://muen.codelabs.ch)

Use in firmware: [http://blog.adacore.com/how-to-prevent-drone-crashes-
using-s...](http://blog.adacore.com/how-to-prevent-drone-crashes-using-spark)

Use in wealth generation:
[http://www.ghs.com/products/ada_optimizing_compilers.html](http://www.ghs.com/products/ada_optimizing_compilers.html)

------
xvilka
SPARK-2014 fits better here:
[http://www.spark-2014.org](http://www.spark-2014.org)

Well, it described in the Chapter 11.

------
nickpsecurity
Well, that didn't get anywhere in 13 hours in this crowd. Let's try a
different one: "Unsafe and Insecure Software - An Invitation to C 1989."

[http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_ba...](http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_basics/c_tutorial.html)

------
cafard
It looks interesting, but I was amused to see the "Year => 08" where 08
evidently means 2008.

